# Who Is Going To RLMC?



## amian2886 (May 14, 2013)

Hi
how many of u guys r gonna join RLMC this year? Where r u guys from? what r ur expectations from this uni? i wanted to hear some views about RLMC like how is its environment and everything? i have not seen many people talking about it on this forum so thought of making this thread.


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

amian2886 said:


> Hi
> how many of u guys r gonna join RLMC this year? Where r u guys from? what r ur expectations from this uni? i wanted to hear some views about RLMC like how is its environment and everything? i have not seen many people talking about it on this forum so thought of making this thread.


How much fee have you paid there widout hostel?


----------



## amian2886 (May 14, 2013)

Awais Ishaq said:


> How much fee have you paid there widout hostel?


8lac 45k


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

amian2886 said:


> 8lac 45k


Gonna stay in the hostel?


----------



## amian2886 (May 14, 2013)

Awais Ishaq said:


> Gonna stay in the hostel?


yep. do u have any info abt this uni?


----------



## Hassan Babar 05 (Oct 12, 2012)

I am coming to RLMC provided i do not get my name in first merit list of UOL going to b displayed tomorow . coz RLMC ppl hav given me 18 the last date for submission of fee. But i am reluctant to come here nd a bit hesitating coz of its far flung location ,, sum 35 km from kalma chowk . This is the biggest drawback of this college. Otherwise the college has a purpose built campus better than sharif med colg . And the hameed lateef hospital is really COOL for postgraduation studies . Docs from other med colgs come at Hameed Lateef for post graduation . So u ppl will definitely b given priority thr after completion of ur mbbs. Arif memorial will also aid ur clinical years nd enjoys equal number of patients despite its distance from lahore city . And one more thing which is really alarming is the environment of hostels. i hav heard that the hostels of RLMC r not up to the mark . Full of rats and mosquitos. Food also hygenically not goood , No wifi available and u get fined on bunking class .......


----------



## amian2886 (May 14, 2013)

Hassan Babar 05 said:


> I am coming to RLMC provided i do not get my name in first merit list of UOL going to b displayed tomorow . coz RLMC ppl hav given me 18 the last date for submission of fee. But i am reluctant to come here nd a bit hesitating coz of its far flung location ,, sum 35 km from kalma chowk . This is the biggest drawback of this college. Otherwise the college has a purpose built campus better than sharif med colg . And the hameed lateef hospital is really COOL for postgraduation studies . Docs from other med colgs come at Hameed Lateef for post graduation . So u ppl will definitely b given priority thr after completion of ur mbbs. Arif memorial will also aid ur clinical years nd enjoys equal number of patients despite its distance from lahore city . And one more thing which is really alarming is the environment of hostels. i hav heard that the hostels of RLMC r not up to the mark . Full of rats and mosquitos. Food also hygenically not goood , No wifi available and u get fined on bunking class .......


yes i agree with the distance problem but i think we mite get used to it within a month. is there no wifi available in the whole uni? and how much does one get fined for skipping a class?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Orientation : 4th dec

Classes start : 6th dec


----------



## amian2886 (May 14, 2013)

Crypt said:


> Orientation : 4th dec
> 
> Classes start : 6th dec


the guy told me classes r gonna start from 25 nov.:banghead:
whens the white coat ceremony?
btw 6 dec is fri so how can classes start from friday?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

amian2886 said:


> the guy told me classes r gonna start from 25 nov.:banghead:
> whens the white coat ceremony?


They didnt say about the white coat ceremony...but im gonna ring..

And thats what they told me of the classes and orientation.


----------



## amian2886 (May 14, 2013)

Crypt said:


> They didnt say about the white coat ceremony...but im gonna ring..
> 
> And thats what they told me of the classes and orientation.


6 dec is friday i dont think classes r gonna start from friday doesnt make sense


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

amian2886 said:


> 6 dec is friday i dont think classes r gonna start from friday doesnt make sense


The receptionist words...
Than may be its gonna 9...like u put it.


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Saturdays are on ryt? So friday is ok.


----------



## amian2886 (May 14, 2013)

Crypt said:


> Saturdays are on ryt? So friday is ok.


no way!!!! i hope its from mon to fri. Sat n sun r supposed to be weekends


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

amian2886 said:


> no way!!!! i hope its from mon to fri. Sat n sun r supposed to be weekends


Supposed to..

But i think sat is on.


----------



## reeba (Oct 1, 2013)

My aggregate is 69.3%.
Do I have a chance in RLMC?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

reeba said:


> My aggregate is 69.3%.
> Do I have a chance in RLMC?


Did u get called?


----------



## amian2886 (May 14, 2013)

reeba said:


> My aggregate is 69.3%.
> Do I have a chance in RLMC?


were u called for an interview? if yes, then u mite have a chance


----------



## reeba (Oct 1, 2013)

amian2886 said:


> were u called for an interview? if yes, then u mite have a chance


No, I have still not been called for interview 
What is the least aggregate that has received a call for interview?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

reeba said:


> No, I have still not been called for interview
> What is the least aggregate that has received a call for interview?


71 as far as i hav gathered.


----------



## amian2886 (May 14, 2013)

reeba said:


> No, I have still not been called for interview
> What is the least aggregate that has received a call for interview?


Im sorry to hear but im guessing they r done with the interviews now


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

amian2886 said:


> Im sorry to hear but im guessing they r done with the interviews now


What's your aggregate?


----------



## amian2886 (May 14, 2013)

Awais Ishaq said:


> What's your aggregate?


76 and urs? r u going to join to rlmc?


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

amian2886 said:


> 76 and urs? r u going to join to rlmc?


Thinking of joining.....my aggregate is 75.7


----------



## amian2886 (May 14, 2013)

Awais Ishaq said:


> Thinking of joining.....my aggregate is 75.7


what other options do u have?


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

amian2886 said:


> what other options do u have?


Akhtar Saeed


----------



## DrPlasma (Jan 11, 2008)

@*amian2886* if you are a student coming from London how did you pay your fees in Rs at RLMC? Are you applying as an overseas Pakistani student? 

Thanks


----------



## amian2886 (May 14, 2013)

DrPlasma said:


> @*amian2886* if you are a student coming from London how did you pay your fees in Rs at RLMC? Are you applying as an overseas Pakistani student?
> 
> Thanks


I have dual nationality so i applied thru my pakistani passport. 
r u planning to join rlmc?


----------



## DrPlasma (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes I'm looking at various medical schools in Pakistan. Did you do all your high school equivalent education in London and took SAT and then applied at RLMC?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

DrPlasma said:


> Yes I'm looking at various medical schools in Pakistan. Did you do all your high school equivalent education in London and took SAT and then applied at RLMC?


Plasma u on here since 08?!

Been planning on med skul since soo long?


----------



## DrPlasma (Jan 11, 2008)

Long term planning can help ensure health, happiness and success. Thanks.


----------



## amian2886 (May 14, 2013)

DrPlasma said:


> Long term planning can help ensure health, happiness and success. Thanks.


Must say u r very determined lol.
yes i did my O'levels and A'levels from london then got an equivalence certificate for that from IBCC. 
After that i just thought of doing mcat instead of SAT so that is why they didnot require SAT from me


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

My agregate is 71.6 y havnt i got a cl


----------



## amian2886 (May 14, 2013)

zabardastzi said:


> My agregate is 71.6 y havnt i got a cl


did u get a call for an interview?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

So why do they make an event out of the white coat thing,
Cant they just hand those..?:/


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

Yes i got a cl for intrview... n on tuesday dey caled me n asked me if i am intrested to get admitted... i said yes she replied dat make arrangement of money n ill give you a confirmatory cl in 2 or days... but i havent got it yet... a girl on forum wid 71% said dat she called them on wednesday n they told her to submit da fee by monday.... but i havent got confirmatory cl yet.... may b its bcs of the goliday or something else but i am really worried.... 

- - - Updated - - -

Well i hv heard dat in govt white coat ceremony is held in 3rd yr when da clinical side starts... but i dont have an authentic info


----------



## Nouman Zahid (Aug 21, 2013)

zabardastzi said:


> Yes i got a cl for intrview... n on tuesday dey caled me n asked me if i am intrested to get admitted... i said yes she replied dat make arrangement of money n ill give you a confirmatory cl in 2 or days... but i havent got it yet... a girl on forum wid 71% said dat she called them on wednesday n they told her to submit da fee by monday.... but i havent got confirmatory cl yet.... may b its bcs of the goliday or something else but i am really worried....
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Well i hv heard dat in govt white coat ceremony is held in 3rd yr when da clinical side starts... but i dont have an authentic info


same here
going to call them in the morning


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

My friend wid agregate 74.06 had nt even got a cl from them... wat r they doing??

- - - Updated - - -

@nauman zahid.... wats ur agregate??
do any one have any idea rlmc ki ktne seats dill h gae h??

- - - Updated - - -

* i mean ktne seats fill h gae h??


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

I think they are pretty much full..


----------



## amian2886 (May 14, 2013)

how many seats are there? 100? 400?
just went on a drive to rlmc and it is far far away somewhere in the jungle. Even arif memorial was all empty too


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

Speechless....


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

amian2886 said:


> how many seats are there? 100? 400?
> just went on a drive to rlmc and it is far far away somewhere in the jungle. Even arif memorial was all empty too


100 seats

The students there love both the affiliated hospitals..


----------



## amian2886 (May 14, 2013)

Crypt said:


> 100 seats
> 
> The students there love both the affiliated hospitals..


but man literally there was no1 in the hospital except 1 ambulance so how r we supposed to do our clinicals?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

amian2886 said:


> but man literally there was no1 in the hospital except 1 ambulance so how r we supposed to do our clinicals?


Do hospitals close?

I talked to a few students...

They are really happy with the place..
U know only referred patients are transported to arif memorial..

When i visited,

The place was swarming..:/

So uhh...maybe winter cleaning?;P


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

They have 150 seats this yr


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

zabardastzi said:


> They have 150 seats this yr


r u sure?

- - - Updated - - -



Crypt said:


> Do hospitals close?
> 
> I talked to a few students...
> 
> ...


hey how was your interview at LMDC and has your name come in AMDC?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

zabardastzi said:


> They have 150 seats this yr


Whats the source?


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

amian2886 said:


> but man literally there was no1 in the hospital except 1 ambulance so how r we supposed to do our clinicals?


Have you visited Akhter Saeed Med Colg?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Awais Ishaq said:


> r u sure?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


I didnt go to the interview..:/

Cz my parents dont approve of the college.

And well yesss...my name's on the amdc list..:/
But i don't want to join.:/


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

When i went there to apply, there was pmdc team there for inspection... i asked them abt da seats da lady told me pmdc is here for inspection may b they will grant us 150 seats... aftrwards when i went for da intrview she said they r given 150 seats this yr..
.


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

zabardastzi said:


> When i went there to apply, there was pmdc team there for inspection... i asked them abt da seats da lady told me pmdc is here for inspection may b they will grant us 150 seats... aftrwards when i went for da intrview she said they r given 150 seats this yr..
> .


WOW!!


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

Wat wow dats y im saying thwy cant b full... one profsr told me they are always left wid vacant seats whn they have 100 but dis yr how can it b filled wid 150 seats.... mostly people r hasitated to go to rlmc coz there more fee n also far location...


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

zabardastzi said:


> Wat wow dats y im saying thwy cant b full... one profsr told me they are always left wid vacant seats whn they have 100 but dis yr how can it b filled wid 150 seats.... mostly people r hasitated to go to rlmc coz there more fee n also far location...


Thats the dilemma of lahoris...with hostelites, location and such isn't a biggy.

I was with my frnds with aggregates around 71-3,
Whom they refused.
And they too vre Awaiting their calls after interviews..

And don't fuss...
Just wait the night out and call them and ask,

They'll let u know if they have a vacancy for u or not.


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

I dont know... im not tryng to create fuss its just im stressed..... 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

zabardastzi said:


> I dont know... im not tryng to create fuss its just im stressed.....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk




Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

Ur making me freak out... 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

But they dont even have a good hostel what i hv heard is dat

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

zabardastzi said:


> But they dont even have a good hostel what i hv heard is dat
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


Yea THAT is true,

But the hostel guy told me new ones r under contruction and a BDS building too,

Anyone saw the construction going on?

That was the dental department coming into being.


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

Hm watever.... i think i cant sleep da hole nyt... can u plz tell ppl ur sayng u knw have got a cl like i hv got from them??

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

Im only worid abt if they had given seats on donation

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

Crypt said:


> I didnt go to the interview..:/
> 
> Cz my parents dont approve of the college.
> 
> ...


What are your parent's insecurities about LMDC? would you like to share them with us?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

zabardastzi said:


> Im only worid abt if they had given seats on donation
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


No donations...first come first kind of thing..


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

I had an intrview on 30th... n if a person dont submit fee then they would give it to someone else... then wat is it first come first have

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Awais Ishaq said:


> What are your parent's insecurities about LMDC? would you like to share them with us?


They are present on the 'private medical institutes admissions 2013'
Thread...

Thats everything my parents think and i was told and kept from even thinking of joining...


----------



## amian2886 (May 14, 2013)

Crypt said:


> U know only referred patients are transported to arif memorial..


what do u mean? referred from hameed latif hosp? y wld they refer the patients here?

- - - Updated - - -



Awais Ishaq said:


> Have you visited Akhter Saeed Med Colg?


no y?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

amian2886 said:


> what do u mean? referred from hameed latif hosp? y wld they refer the patients here?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


I mean patients from other hospitals..
With severe gynecological problems are referred to hameed latif and arif memorial hospitals..
Mostly arif memorial...
Bcz its out of the city..

Hameed latif is easy access so it has a clinic working too..

Arif memoriAl has long term treatment patients.


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

amian2886 said:


> what do u mean? referred from hameed latif hosp? y wld they refer the patients here?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


I was asking cuz if you are not satisfied with RLMC then check Akhter Saeed too....and then choose whichever you feel good about


----------



## amian2886 (May 14, 2013)

zabardastzi said:


> Wat wow dats y im saying thwy cant b full... one profsr told me they are always left wid vacant seats whn they have 100 but dis yr how can it b filled wid 150 seats.... mostly people r hasitated to go to rlmc coz there more fee n also far location...


the admission guy told me that there were 3300 applications so i doubt there will be any vacant seat this year

- - - Updated - - -



Awais Ishaq said:


> I was asking cuz if you are not satisfied with RLMC then check Akhter Saeed too....and then choose whichever you feel good about


have u applied there? wht do u think of that plc? is it better than rlmc?
btw which one r u choosing then? amdc or rlmc?


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

Admisn guy always tell more than they have just to make gud repute.... anyway i cant say anything... just pray 4 me as im freakng out wid stress

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

amian2886 said:


> the admission guy told me that there were 3300 applications so i doubt there will be any vacant seat this year
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


I applied there and my name has come there....if we compare location wise then Akhtar Saeed is far better...and distance is almost same but AMDC is in a nice and developed area....moreover they have 3 hospitals and one hospital is even older than Hameed Latif....Rashid Latif also has its plus points, so there is a tie....I'm going to finalize it inshaAllah today


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

Hostelites of rlmc how much have u paid them annually only for hostel?? Wat r ur reviews abt girls hostel?? ARent they giving us door to door transport facility??

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

amian2886 said:


> the admission guy told me that there were 3300 applications so i doubt there will be any vacant seat this year
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Anyway if cmh is having 2000 people 4 test n lmdc n rest r having 1500 to 2000 people for intrview then how can rlmc have 3300.... its a lie dat he told u... u knw wat these people dont expose there merit just for their reputes... n i had got an info 4m a source da next yr uhs affiliated prvt med clg would have admisn process just like govt ones ie merit list would b diaplayed by uhs n all dat criteria of govt med clgs admisn... n im nt in favour of repeating bcs then merit would raise up... but a plus point would b dat their would be no donation like criteria anymore... n as far as rlmc is concerned may b there would be no vacant seats this yr bt they r telling u white lie 3300 is a big amount for private sector.... even cmh had 2000 roll no. At da last... 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nouman Zahid (Aug 21, 2013)

called them
i am in the merit list 
didnt get the second call though 
they told me to submit the fee and be there before 3pm
today is the last date


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

They told me to submit by tomorow....

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

R u sure nouman they told u dat today is da last date

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

Nouman Zahid said:


> called them
> i am in the merit list
> didnt get the second call though
> they told me to submit the fee and be there before 3pm
> today is the last date


Can u plz tell if u cl there extension no. Or mobile no.?? They told me dat i have to submit it by tomorrow

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## meher (Oct 8, 2013)

what ws the last application date of rlmc?


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

I dont know i submitted mine on 24 n was got 439 roll no.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## amian2886 (May 14, 2013)

meher said:


> what ws the last application date of rlmc?


1st nov


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Nouman Zahid said:


> called them
> i am in the merit list
> didnt get the second call though
> they told me to submit the fee and be there before 3pm
> today is the last date


Aggregate?


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

My agregate is 71.6 i have rlmc last date for fee submissn in da morning... plz sugest me should i w8 for akhtar saeed merit list or should i deposit my fee?? Keep in mind dat 71.6 is my uhs agregate i dont have any idea abt akhtar saeed test rezult of mine so there may b+- 1 or 2 %... also suggest me by keeping in mind dat rlmc is affiliated wid usmle while while akhtar saeed is not... plz suggest me as soon as possible reply me plz... should i wt for akhtar saeed or should i deposit in rlmc... also do rlmc refund fee if i want to transfer... n if i transfer aftr 1 prof then will they give me leavng crtificate bcs akhtar saeed do not do this in case if a student wants to transfer after 1 prof... plz rply me as soon as u ppl can

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

* i mean akhtar saeed 2nd merit list 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

zabardastzi said:


> My agregate is 71.6 i have rlmc last date for fee submissn in da morning... plz sugest me should i w8 for akhtar saeed merit list or should i deposit my fee?? Keep in mind dat 71.6 is my uhs agregate i dont have any idea abt akhtar saeed test rezult of mine so there may b+- 1 or 2 %... also suggest me by keeping in mind dat rlmc is affiliated wid usmle while while akhtar saeed is not... plz suggest me as soon as possible reply me plz... should i wt for akhtar saeed or should i deposit in rlmc... also do rlmc refund fee if i want to transfer... n if i transfer aftr 1 prof then will they give me leavng crtificate bcs akhtar saeed do not do this in case if a student wants to transfer after 1 prof... plz rply me as soon as u ppl can
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


Akhtar saeed's merit list is out.
Check the site.

I dont think there'll be a second list cz theres barely a diff of a few decimals in pplz merits,
Which will easily fill any vacancies.

But u can always be hopeful.


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

Dats wat im making my parents understand:-( but they r still confused:-/

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

zabardastzi said:


> Dats wat im making my parents understand:-( but they r still confused:-/
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


About which part?

The 'being hopeful part'
Or
The 'vacancies will fill up with students with closer aggregates'


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

2nd part dat vacancy will fill up... but if not.... uhb they r making me confused too... i dont know which one is btr rlmc or akhtar saeed... :-( i make up my mind then they confuse me :-/ wat should i opt... im so nervous

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## amian2886 (May 14, 2013)

zabardastzi said:


> 2nd part dat vacancy will fill up... but if not.... uhb they r making me confused too... i dont know which one is btr rlmc or akhtar saeed... :-( i make up my mind then they confuse me :-/ wat should i opt... im so nervous
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


Go for rlmc bcuz atleast u have a confirmed seat there. what if amdc have no vacancy then r u willing to take a gap year? it is a 50 50 chance so i say dont risk it
plus i think there isnt much difference btw rlmc and amdc. i mean one shld risk their chances wen there is a choice btw KE and AMDC.
So just go for rlmc


----------



## Hassan Babar 05 (Oct 12, 2012)

Akhtar Saeed is second most corrupt institute in Lhr, LMDC being the first . They will offer u seat on foreign basis i.e. 18 to 20 lacs and that for two years then normal fee. last year they admitted ppl wid 60 % aggregate after taking huge donations. they r simply money sucking leeches. only gud thing is its location in posh area of Bahria town . otherwise not a big diff between amdc nd rlmc .


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

Yeah da thing dat is holding me back 4m akhtar saeed is dat it is nt usmle recognized clg

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## amian2886 (May 14, 2013)

zabardastzi said:


> Yeah da thing dat is holding me back 4m akhtar saeed is dat it is nt usmle recognized clg
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


so which one did u decide then?


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

Uhh i went to rlmc today to give my draft n say said dat we have no vacancy we will tey if we get 150 seats.... they r liars n curpt they have sold their on donation in da morning n yestrday n now for da desrvng they r nt givng seats.... they r such rascAls there were many ppl today fighting wid them n u knw wat they said aome ppl to give foreign seat fee one yr n then for 4 yrs give local fee ie they toke donatn a lady there told us dat she is gvng 12 lac for 1st yr n rest of da yr da would b normal one n she also said dat her rltv got a seat her agregate was 60% n she had given 11 lac donatn... these ppl r looting us... evry clg is doing da same thing.. huh

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

zabardastzi said:


> Uhh i went to rlmc today to give my draft n say said dat we have no vacancy we will tey if we get 150 seats.... they r liars n curpt they have sold their on donation in da morning n yestrday n now for da desrvng they r nt givng seats.... they r such rascAls there were many ppl today fighting wid them n u knw wat they said aome ppl to give foreign seat fee one yr n then for 4 yrs give local fee ie they toke donatn a lady there told us dat she is gvng 12 lac for 1st yr n rest of da yr da would b normal one n she also said dat her rltv got a seat her agregate was 60% n she had given 11 lac donatn... these ppl r looting us... evry clg is doing da same thing.. huh
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


Hey cool it...
With the regular tuition fee and hostel with cubilcle...
It does go upto 10 for first year.

And dont take it out on them with the abuses cz u cudnt get in...

And the merit was bound to rise with gov merit going up.

Soo...relax.

U had amdc to luk upto ryt.


----------



## amian2886 (May 14, 2013)

zabardastzi said:


> Uhh i went to rlmc today to give my draft n say said dat we have no vacancy we will tey if we get 150 seats.... they r liars n curpt they have sold their on donation in da morning n yestrday n now for da desrvng they r nt givng seats.... they r such rascAls there were many ppl today fighting wid them n u knw wat they said aome ppl to give foreign seat fee one yr n then for 4 yrs give local fee ie they toke donatn a lady there told us dat she is gvng 12 lac for 1st yr n rest of da yr da would b normal one n she also said dat her rltv got a seat her agregate was 60% n she had given 11 lac donatn... these ppl r looting us... evry clg is doing da same thing.. huh
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


when will they know if they can take 150 students in? i mean dont they want to start their classes now? 
u knw every private college takes donations its not jst rlmc. probably there r colleges which r really good at hiding the fact that they dont take donations but that doesnt mean that they arent corrupt and dont take any donation. 
so no to rlmc then?


----------



## umair333 (Sep 28, 2013)

zabardastzi said:


> My agregate is 71.6 i have rlmc last date for fee submissn in da morning... plz sugest me should i w8 for akhtar saeed merit list or should i deposit my fee?? Keep in mind dat 71.6 is my uhs agregate i dont have any idea abt akhtar saeed test rezult of mine so there may b+- 1 or 2 %... also suggest me by keeping in mind dat rlmc is affiliated wid usmle while while akhtar saeed is not... plz suggest me as soon as possible reply me plz... should i wt for akhtar saeed or should i deposit in rlmc... also do rlmc refund fee if i want to transfer... n if i transfer aftr 1 prof then will they give me leavng crtificate bcs akhtar saeed do not do this in case if a student wants to transfer after 1 prof... plz rply me as soon as u ppl can
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


For USMLE your medical college should be listed in IMED and Akhtar Saeed is PMDC recognised, Affiliated with UHS and also LIsted In International Medical Education Directory, so after graduation from Akhtar Saeed you can give USMLE...U can PMDC website for list of medical colleges listed in IMED!


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

The thing is nt dat i can not get in or they take donation... the thing is dat if they dont wanted me then y they cald me yesterday morning for fee submisn.... if they didnt have seats then y they cld me... uhh today when i went there at 1 pm wid my draft they said we dont have seats anymore we will keep ur deaft n if we get 50 seats or more we will let u know within a week or if someone drop we will consider ur seat.... n crypt it was nt hostel dues... that lady told me by herself da whole story.... the merit have not raised they took donations in da morning n yestrday... its all dat otherwise give me a point for not giving me admisn when they had confirmed me ystrday through clz... 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

N i wasnt da only one whom they cald n then refused they were alot of people there who had da same issue.. n for gaurantee they r nt filled bcz some ppl there went in ofc n met da head (someone colonel) n those who gave donations were accepted... i am nt saying it as im against donation or dat is something new for me im just saying this just bcs they shouldnt cheat ppl like dat by sayng this dat submit fees by tomorrow n thwn when they came wid drafts they say sorry we dont have any vacancy its insane... 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

zabardastzi said:


> N i wasnt da only one whom they cald n then refused they were alot of people there who had da same issue.. n for gaurantee they r nt filled bcz some ppl there went in ofc n met da head (someone colonel) n those who gave donations were accepted... i am nt saying it as im against donation or dat is something new for me im just saying this just bcs they shouldnt cheat ppl like dat by sayng this dat submit fees by tomorrow n thwn when they came wid drafts they say sorry we dont have any vacancy its insane...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


They are picky with the students,
Thats for sure.

And U called them remember..

They didnt..


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

I personally went to da clg yesterday to get confirmation n she confirmed it to me there... just bcs ur admitd ther eu dont want to listen anything negative abt dat dat but da thing is either i cald them or they caled me they asked me for fee i hadnt pleaded them to give me seat for GOD sake... 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

zabardastzi said:


> I personally went to da clg yesterday to get confirmation n she confirmed it to me there... just bcs ur admitd ther eu dont want to listen anything negative abt dat dat but da thing is either i cald them or they caled me they asked me for fee i hadnt pleaded them to give me seat for GOD sake...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


Lol,
Gulp a cold glass of water..

First time im lovin the fact that u cant delete or edit posts after a few hours on the forum...

The thread is all u..
Fretting like hell..

And again:
Whose goin oozing rage?

Its not my college to be goin defending,
I barely just got in..not even a student there yet..


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

Y should i dlt or edit posts aftr few hrs???

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

zabardastzi said:


> Y should i dlt or edit posts aftr few hrs???
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


Nevermind..


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

Yeah bt dat is unfair to ask someone to deposit fee n then when dat prson go to da clg they sorry we dont have vacancy.. r they doing overbooking or what??

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

zabardastzi said:


> Yeah bt dat is unfair to ask someone to deposit fee n then when dat prson go to da clg they sorry we dont have vacancy.. r they doing overbooking or what??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


Calm down..
So whats next?


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

I dont know... all clgz r taking donations may b n although i can but i dont want to give donation.. i hv given rlmc my draft they said if they get approval for 150 more they will consider me or if any one drops... my no. Is 104 which he listed today... they will tell me within a week... but if they wont get any seat then they will give me my draft back by cancelling it... i dont know wat to do im juat thinkng to repeat... i deadly wanna go to med so ill repeat if had to even 2 or 3 times... hope ill get a cl from somewhere else n then ill take my draft back from them 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## amian2886 (May 14, 2013)

zabardastzi said:


> I dont know... all clgz r taking donations may b n although i can but i dont want to give donation.. i hv given rlmc my draft they said if they get approval for 150 more they will consider me or if any one drops... my no. Is 104 which he listed today... they will tell me within a week... but if they wont get any seat then they will give me my draft back by cancelling it... i dont know wat to do im juat thinkng to repeat... i deadly wanna go to med so ill repeat if had to even 2 or 3 times... hope ill get a cl from somewhere else n then ill take my draft back from them
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


the best thing is pray and ask from allah iA he will do wht is best for you 
where else have u applied other than rlmc and amdc?


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

Everywhere.... rlmc amdc cmh fmh central park uol shalamar lmdc n sharif.. but only in mbbs not in bds... im crazy for mbbs i just wanna b a cardiologist... but u knw wat considrng all facts now i dont want to go in private... i dont knw y but im dishearted n discouraged by todays circunstances... now i want to go in govt n i knw i can if get an apropriate envirnment to study im hardworking for my goal but i hvnt got good circumstances in 2 yrs of fsc n abt uhs test alot of ppl misguided me n in my misguidance n other circumstances i got only 800 in uhs n 835 in fsc... :-( but im really passionate for mbbs even now no matter wat da hurdles but human biology is my only lv 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Dont be disheartened by ALL private medical colleges. Some surpass the standards of a few govt. medical colleges, in my personal opinion.
The whole "government is the end all of medicine" debate is skewed by adult opinions which might have worked 15-20 years ago. Some private medical colleges are amazingly competitive now.


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

But u knw wat da thing is govt have gud hospitals wid alot of patient exposure... i knw even govt dont have gud teaching methodoly but they give us gud practice n in practical life theory fails experiwnce works... ill w8 till next week n then will decide to.repeat

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanku for ur suggestion abradabra... its like a bandaid on a wound

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

zabardastzi said:


> Yeah bt dat is unfair to ask someone to deposit fee n then when dat prson go to da clg they sorry we dont have vacancy.. r they doing overbooking or what??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


Did you apply in Central Park? They are doing no such thing. They have a regular fee structure that goes upto 7 lakhs 5 hundred with all dues inclusive. No "donation" stuff. You should've got in RLMC, my friend with a 70.something did.


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

Yeah i knw dats wat makong me crazy wid rage... they did a weird arrangement of lists... like a girl wid 70% got caled bfore me n my frnd wid 74% is not caled even now... 

About central park i dont want to go there i have heard 4m a lot of ppl dat they dont have gud clinical side... i shall w8 for a week n then will start preparing for rpeatng

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

U knw wat a girl wid 60% had also got admisn there.... i dont knw wat these ppl r doing

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

zabardastzi said:


> U knw wat a girl wid 60% had also got admisn there.... i dont knw wat these ppl r doing
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


Kill that girl..
Slurp down her blood,

That oughta quench ur fury..
Lol..


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

Crypt said:


> Kill that girl..
> Slurp down her blood,
> 
> That oughta quench ur fury..
> Lol..


Hahahah Crypt, cut Zabardastzi some slack, it is infuriating if someone with a lower agg gets in and you don't. However, both RLMC and CPMC have been shortlisting people since October. So if the girl with the 60% applied earlier, her efficiency has paid off.


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

zara13 said:


> Hahahah Crypt, cut Zabardastzi some slack, it is infuriating if someone with a lower agg gets in and you don't. However, both RLMC and CPMC have been shortlisting people since October. So if the girl with the 60% applied earlier, her efficiency has paid off.


Precisely...!


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

zabardastzi said:


> Yeah i knw dats wat makong me crazy wid rage... they did a weird arrangement of lists... like a girl wid 70% got caled bfore me n my frnd wid 74% is not caled even now...
> 
> About central park i dont want to go there i have heard 4m a lot of ppl dat they dont have gud clinical side... i shall w8 for a week n then will start preparing for rpeatng
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


Whatever floats your boat, if you can and want to repeat, ace the MCAT, aim for gov. Even if you fall at CMH, it won't hurt


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

Yeah i know thats wat im thinking abt... n both of u dont make fun of me... otherwise i have to do 3 murders b4 becoming a doc:-/

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

zara13 said:


> Hahahah Crypt, cut Zabardastzi some slack, it is infuriating if someone with a lower agg gets in and you don't. However, both RLMC and CPMC have been shortlisting people since October. So if the girl with the 60% applied earlier, her efficiency has paid off.


She gave 11 lac donation.. dats wat paid off not her efficiency:-/

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

zabardastzi said:


> She gave 11 lac donation.. dats wat paid off not her efficiency:-/
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


So whats the murder plot?
Am i in it?
I can help...
No really...

Do v sneak thru the window and OD her silently,
Or...
V stab??


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

If ur trying to lower my anger through ur anger than ur actually raising it....

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

zabardastzi said:


> If ur trying to lower my anger through ur anger than ur actually raising it....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


Im trying to raise ur anger thru my 'chill' 

#eyebrow raise

Cz i already did try my best to calm u down.


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

Y ur raising?? 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

R u in favor of dat girl or me.... atleast u should me just:-(

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

zabardastzi said:


> R u in favor of dat girl or me.... atleast u should me just:-(
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


Im on all of urz sides..

Anyone who got in ANYWHERE this year, 
Cant probably thank Allah Enough...

Cz next year will be......worse.....


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

Now ur tryng to keep me away 4m repeating too??

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

Y would be next yr worse??

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

zabardastzi said:


> Now ur tryng to keep me away 4m repeating too??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


No

Repeat with all the fervor u can.


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

zabardastzi said:


> Y would be next yr worse??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


Lol u can imagine y..


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

Hm.. well would u give me a favor??

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

zabardastzi said:


> Hm.. well would u give me a favor??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


Oh sure ill send u pics of rlmc..


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

Youuuuuu...... uhhh

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

No just kill those class fellows of urz hvng lwr agregate than me:-/

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

N if fortunately or unfortunately ill get in ill kill u crypt...

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

I feel your pain Zabardastzi. Keep your fingers crossed for RLMC and mind determined for repeating. Every year the merit rises, the competition is harder. It is a fact. Don't delude yourself that its not, but don't let it bring you down either. It's all irrelevant if YOU work hard, stay focused and positive. Also keep faith that Allah is the best planner of all, and he knows what is best for you and never lets our hardwork go to waste. 

kay now, philosopher out.


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanku for advices like dat...
Crypt! Learn something from zara13... dat is da way to calm down someones anger lol

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Zara ur a life saver..,


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

Well ppl having names wid Z r always zabardast... n im havng name wid 2 Z as it is double z

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hahahah just saying the right thing, glad you feel better  Crypt has a cool way to say a lot in few words actually. I on the other hand type a lot


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

A girl can understand a girl's sorrows

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

More like a pre med can understand a pre med's sorrow. xD


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

May b... where u get admitted zara13?

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

zabardastzi said:


> Yeah da thing dat is holding me back 4m akhtar saeed is dat it is nt usmle recognized clg
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


where can we check USMLE recogination of a college?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Awais Ishaq said:


> where can we check USMLE recogination of a college?


On their website,
The affiliations.


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

Crypt said:


> On their website,
> The affiliations.


college's web?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Awais Ishaq said:


> college's web?


Yea...IMED That is.


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

Crypt said:


> Yea...IMED That is.


Akhtar Saeed is also listed in IMED...so y there there was someone saying that it is not recoginised for USMLE?


----------



## zizi (Jul 28, 2013)

who is going to CpMc?


----------



## Nouman Zahid (Aug 21, 2013)

so who IS going to rlmc?


----------



## amian2886 (May 14, 2013)

zizi said:


> who is going to CpMc?


the title of this thread is "who is going to Rlmc" not cpmc

- - - Updated - - -



Nouman Zahid said:


> so who IS going to rlmc?


have u submitted ur fees?


----------



## Nouman Zahid (Aug 21, 2013)

i have


----------



## medcrazy (Oct 23, 2013)

hw is everyone accomodating the far away distance? r u gonna take their bus?? plz help me clear all my doubts about rlmc... hw are the studies, any idea where it'l stand in future... as in its reputation comes in gud colgs or corrupt ones?? i love the campus nd all bt the distance is freaking me out!! :?


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

They have contractors... they r giving pick n drop 4m stop to stop... they all will b available on 4 dec (orientation day) n u can ask them there abt ur route n pick n drop etc... they r taking 6000 or may b 7000 monthly watever da route is da fee is same for watever da distance is... n clg has only 1 private bus dat takes staff n students 4m only hameed latif hospital... rest of da buses r of contractors

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## duckling (Sep 26, 2013)

zizi said:


> who is going to CpMc?


I'm going to Cpmc..r u going there?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

I just discovered,
Hameed latif hospital is recognized for CPSP and FCPS.

More good news.


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

Dats wat is written in their prospectus n website too i guess

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

zabardastzi said:


> Dats wat is written in their prospectus n website too i guess
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


Well,
Ur being casual abt cz u dnt know its a biggy,..


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

Now i hv been casual coz i knew it b4 so not a big latest news for me

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

U called rlmc??

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

Had anyone refunded 4m rlmc??? 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## hopefaith (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm in too


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Clearing the rumor:
The hostels ARE NOT nearly as bad as ppl hav stated,

Actually the hostel rooms vre pretty decent....
Not as small as i was initially thinking,

Exceeds expectations.

Orientation and White Coat on 4th.


----------



## umair333 (Sep 28, 2013)

Crypt u'll be a resisiding in a hostel?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

umair333 said:


> Crypt u'll be a resisiding in a hostel?


Yess...


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

Had anyone refunded 4m rlmc? Plz tell me if any one gets any info

- - - Updated - - -

How was da orientatn 2day??,?

- - - Updated - - -

Someone plz reply dying wid tnsion... plz say smthng anybody

- - - Updated - - -

Someone plz reply dying wid tnsion... plz say smthng anybody


----------

